# how to install multiple ports dependent on each other?



## emjay (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I came to FreeBSD from Linux, with which I was quite familiar. I've just understood how ports work, but at the same time I came across a problem. I tried to install www/chromium. It depends on shared library gnome-keyring.0 from security/libgnome-keyring. That depends on gconf (devel/gconf2) which depends on ldap.

And here starts the problem:

ldap in net/openldap24-client depends on sasl2.2
sasl2.2 in security/cyrus-sasl2 depends on pq.5
pq5 in databases/postgresql184-client depends on krb5.26
krb5.26 in security/heimdal depends on ldap -- and we're back at the beginning of cycle again.

This way it finally ends up with:

```
make: Max recursion level (500) exceeded.: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

I was trying to solve this whole day, but didn't solved anything. Not even Google helped.

Any suggestions?
Thanks for any help

Michal


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2011)

I installed www/chromium without any problems yesterday. Recursive dependencies are usually caused by picking conflicting port options, or simply checking all of them. Try building the port with default options.


```
cd /usr/ports/www/chromium && make rmconfig clean install clean
```

Leave the options screen (the blue screen) as it is. If you end up in recursive dependencies again (and you shouldn't given this way of installing), just *pkg_add -r* the missing dependencies instead of letting ports handle them.


----------



## emjay (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, it works fine now. It "crashed" on some deps, but I installed them with pkg_add with no problems. It was really worthwhile solving such problem.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used FreeBSD for years, the ports system nearly always works for me and I always specify some compilation options.

If you really think it is a system problem you should report it.


----------



## emjay (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think it was a system problem. I think I probably just selected bad combination of those options. I'm not used to these things, because on Linux I've compiled very few programs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 11, 2011)

To give one example: the port options for Chromium allow you to select building with *clang* and *gcc4.6+* simultaneously. That probably won't end well.


----------



## emjay (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, it allows you to select them simultaneously, but later (if I remember right) it gives you an error and won't cycle. I think it was caused by something different. Nevertheless it luckily works now


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> To give one example: the port options for Chromium allow you to select building with *clang* and *gcc4.6+* simultaneously. That probably won't end well.



...and ought to be reported to the port maintainer so those options are mutually exclusive.


----------

